# Mojo's Ongoing Taming and Bonding Thread



## Tushkoo (Mar 16, 2008)

I just wanted to update on my new friend, he’s been amazing considering he’s only been here since Wednesday afternoon and as a slightly older budgie too!

I just came back from the shops with my daughter and he was clearly eager to see us; showing off and somersaulting in the cage. I offered him millet and he perched on it straight away, letting me bring him out of the cage and right up to my face. He even let me brush against him with my finger, he just continued eating. I’m really pleased as I wasn’t expecting so much so soon, I’m just conscious that it’s early days and any little thing could set him back.


----------



## JimP (7 mo ago)

Great job! Sooner he’s comfortable with you the sooner you can enjoy him!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Such an adorable baby! You are going to have a great bond with him.*


----------



## Tushkoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Thank you both! He’s amazed me tonight, he voluntarily jumped onto my hand, ran up my arm and jumped onto my shoulder to hide in my hair -not once, but twice! He’s not daft, he knew it was a clever place to hide so he wouldn’t have to go back in his cage haha. I’m wondering if he’s been handled before, and hoping this isn’t all a fluke… one of my previous birds was extremely nervous though and he’s nothing like she was. So here’s hoping it continues! 🙏🤞


----------



## Tushkoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Day 3! I don’t know how I’ve landed so lucky with this little bird. He just jumped onto me again like last night and crawled onto my shoulder. He’s currently snuggled up in my hair haha. I wouldn’t be quite so surprised if I’d got him from a breeder where he’s been handled/was very young, but he’s from a pet store and a bit older than I’d planned. I can only assume the breeder did handle him, but I guess I’ll never know. Oh, and he has a name! Mojo


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

Next budgie shall be called Jojo


----------



## Tushkoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Haha! For you or me? 😄


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

For you, so you can have Mojo Jojo


----------



## Tushkoo (Mar 16, 2008)

We had another good day yesterday; Mojo flew back to his own cage for the first time, hooray! He even jumped onto my hand to get in, so I’m hoping he realises I’m a help and not a scary hinderance lol. 
He mostly prefers to sit on my curtain rail or light ****ing when he’s out, but that’s fine with me, and even when he’s sitting up there I can tell he’s more relaxed now - preening and singing. He did sit on my finger/the millet in my hand for a while a couple of times, and it was lovely because he was grinding his beak and tweeting, so again he must be feeling more comfortable.
I’m looking forward to seeing what today brings!


----------



## Tushkoo (Mar 16, 2008)

He sat on my arm last night and went to sleep 😍. He’s getting more confident exploring the room, and can now fly back into his cage by himself; he was so proud of himself when he first did it!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm SO smitten with your baby, Mojo!! 💙💙*


----------



## Tushkoo (Mar 16, 2008)

FaeryBee said:


> *I'm SO smitten with your baby, Mojo!! 💙💙*


Awwww thank you!


----------



## jmgrn65 (7 mo ago)

He is a beauty!


----------



## Tushkoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Ahhhh Mojo 😍. Everything is going well, he’s settling in beautifully. He doesn’t play with many toys that I’ve seen, but he’s happy hanging out and making cute budgie noises. Oh, and I noticed his leg band says 22, so he must have been born this year. He’s just had his first molt and got some new feathers on his head too.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Helllooooo, Handsome!! 💜💜💜 *


----------



## Tushkoo (Mar 16, 2008)

FaeryBee said:


> *Helllooooo, Handsome!! 💜💜💜 *


Haha! And doesn’t he know it. I’m doing a happy dance as he’s started to fly to me today, even landed on my glasses (when they were on my face!) and running around the laptop while I’m typing on it. My last budgie Kenco used to do that too


----------



## Tushkoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Woohoo! We have a first word - he says “beep beep” . I wasn’t expecting him to talk because he wasn’t a baby-baby when I brought him home. Still not really sure how old he is, his leg band says 2022 though so must have been this year.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Tushkoo said:


> Woohoo! We have a first word - he says “beep beep” . I wasn’t expecting him to talk because he wasn’t a baby-baby when I brought him home. Still not really sure how old he is, his leg band says 2022 though so must have been this year.


That's great!
He's a real cutie


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wonderful! 

He thinks he is a "Road Runner" 😄
beep-beep!!*


----------

